
I Will Forever Remain Faithful (2014) - gmays
http://www.oxfordamerican.org/magazine/item/171-i-will-forever-remain-faithful
======
shimshim
I don't listen to Lil' Wayne but I do watch his interviews (it's hard to NOT
watch them). He seems genuine and truly cares about his city, his fans and the
music he makes.

------
pXMzR2A
You don't get to be an educator and excuse stuff by saying "oh but he smiles."
There's a reason the teacher is often perceived as boring and out of touch
--s/he is supposed to find what her/his students do not / cannot / want not to
see.

Check out
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjxjZe3RhIo&list=RDWjxjZe3Rh...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjxjZe3RhIo&list=RDWjxjZe3RhIo)

------
cool_ad_man
The intentional spelling of 'gangsta' along with using Lil' Wayne quotations
throughout the headings is incredibly condescending.

Especially condescending though, is the author's assumption that Lil' Wayne
would "flip" an old Elvis quotation to apply to himself, albeit in broken
English.

